# I have a rare spotless giraffe...



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

All that lush green grass and he is eating the tree?! What an odd duck. How old is this guy? I asked in your other thread but forgot to check back for an answer.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

LOLLLLLLL! I thought that you were actually going to post a picture of a giraffe. You made my day, thanks!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, that's just too cute. Boy he is really filling out nicely.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

hahaha that's too cute!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

That photo made me laugh. He does have giraffe qualities in that picture. :lol:

I couldn't help but notice his braided tail, that is too cute!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

AWHH!! Hahahah that made me laugh!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Ah yes, the spotless giraffe... Born to the family of "Spotless Giraffe-inidae"... Very rare indeed... -says in thick brittish accent-


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

awww he's really pretty! is he a chamange??


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

omg i though u really had a giraffe! HAHA! oh boy he is gorgeous!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

ivorygold1195 said:


> awww he's really pretty! is he a chamange??



I don't really know. That is what I've been told. He has amber colored eyes.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

I love this pic! He's sooo pretty!


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

Haha, too funny. My husband calls my gelding a giraffe all the time.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

Rissa said:


> I don't really know. That is what I've been told. He has amber colored eyes.


 Ah he might be then. Around his eyes and mouth is his skin like pink and black molted??
I have a champange he's a cutie  How old?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

ivorygold1195 said:


> Ah he might be then. Around his eyes and mouth is his skin like pink and black molted??
> I have a champange he's a cutie  How old?



Here is a close up of his face. He's about eleven.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

Oh yes he is definatly a chamange! 
BTW i like the blue


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's so cute!   LOL, what a great picture!!


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

My Gelding does that too.... even with lush grass around him *shakes head*


----------



## briget83 (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG I laughed so hard thanks. Hes really pretty, you made my night


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

briget83 said:


> OMG I laughed so hard thanks. Hes really pretty, you made my night



You bet.


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

very long neck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!****


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a dapple giraffe LOL


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

OMG too cute! he does look like a giraffe


----------

